# Rough in



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Two restrooms and two concessions under existing bleachers. Just a few I shot today


----------



## plbgbiz

I feel sorry for the guy wedged under the bleachers on the excavator.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Where are the vents going to go? Away from bleachers?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Michaelcookplum said:


> Where are the vents going to go? Away from bleachers?


Up to press box restrooms and then out it's roof


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

Michaelcookplum said:


> Where are the vents going to go? Away from bleachers?


They get plumbed under the " Cheap seats " .


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

A few more!


----------



## GREENPLUM

did you use flush bushings? :laughing:

keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## billy_awesome

Looks great to me!

We can't use double wyes on there backs here, it's stupid.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

billy_awesome said:


> Looks great to me!
> 
> We can't use double wyes on there backs here, it's stupid.


We can't either...actually they're on their fronts...


----------



## Mississippiplum

Damn good work if ya ask me

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## markb

Nice and clean. What do you use to keep track of partition location? Strings?

Sent from my iPod touch using PlumbingZone


----------



## Michaelcookplum

You do good work man!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

markb said:


> Nice and clean. What do you use to keep track of partition location? Strings?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using PlumbingZone


I set a string for out side wall and then add all the partitions as I go I also write the measurement for each fixture on the it's riser. So that I can check it later


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Here's my office!! With radio and view of the track ! Lol


----------



## NYC Plumber

Nice work tx!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Thanks NYC !!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Partial rough in inspection passed. Time to back fill! The bleachers make it a pita! But it's getting done. Tapping a 6" water main and tieng in a 6" line to it with a monster 6" square top gate valve tomorrow !! Here's a few more pics. Boss wants me to set carriers before concrete is poured. So I don't have to block out 26 times and gc want me to also but I'm kinda weary of it. Anyone ever set carriers before pour??


----------



## rjbphd

Huh? I'm not into new construction but wondering how to hang the carriers in place before concrete is poured and smoothed? Same way as trench floor drains? Sounds like too much work and time. Guess this where I can learn how its done here.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

rjbphd said:


> Huh? I'm not into new construction but wondering how to hang the carriers in place before concrete is poured and smoothed? Same way as trench floor drains? Sounds like too much work and time. Guess this where I can learn how its done here.


Just cut PVC riser and mount carrier to it and install mission no hub then wrap with armeflex in theory it is easy but it won't be stable for ****t 
And one good bump it will be all jacked up


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

And here we go. Tap done and hot!! 6" tap on 6" line. And I had an audience, 4 fire protection guys, GC, my boss, campus maintenance, and one campus cop


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> And here we go. Tap done and hot!! 6" tap on 6" line. And I had an audience, 4 fire protection guys, GC, my boss, campus maintenance, and one campus cop


With all the so called " authority " people there, where the cave in protection??????


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Good question. I guess we don't worry about that around here!! Lol. But we should


----------



## NYC Plumber

Please dont ever go in a hole like that again, ive seen people get caved in and its the scariest thing ever.
At least let the operator dig a shelf, i wouldn't go down there for anything...
Just looking at that gives me a bad feeling...


----------



## stecar

Here the operator steps back 4' high then 2' wide. The job looks great but not if your not around to see the finish. Its very easy to say it wont happen to me. Dont become a statistic.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

NYC Plumber said:


> Please dont ever go in a hole like that again, ive seen people get caved in and its the scariest thing ever.
> At least let the operator dig a shelf, i wouldn't go down there for anything...
> Just looking at that gives me a bad feeling...


Thanks for looking out!! Il remember next time


----------



## easttexasplumb

Trench boxes should be used. We have soil type N in most of texas N for Not going anywhere but, saftey first as they say.


----------



## agonzales1981

Nice work!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Tied in to manhole today Cored from the outside and used nit shrink grout on inside and sac Crete on outside !!


----------



## OldSchool

You should have signed your name and date in the concrete


----------



## Mike Jessome

you use TY's underground?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Mike Jessome said:


> you use TY's underground?


What's a Ty ??


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What's a Ty ??


Same as y t ,only backward


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

You mean a fitting a wye ?? Like a combo with out the 1/8th bend ?? Do you not use wyes underground?? I don't know if I'm getting your question correct. But around here. It's. Combo. Wye. San tee 1/8 bend or 45. 1/16 bend or 22 1/2 90 or elbow


----------



## plbgbiz

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What's a Ty ??


A man to be feared if he wanted the base you were defending. :yes:


----------



## Mike Jessome

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> You mean a fitting a wye ?? Like a combo with out the 1/8th bend ?? Do you not use wyes underground?? I don't know if I'm getting your question correct. But around here. It's. Combo. Wye. San tee 1/8 bend or 45. 1/16 bend or 22 1/2 90 or elbow


Must be some weird premade fitting or something

In your second set of pictures your main has a few double wyes and it looks like your using a few Sanitairy Tee's which I call TY's or are they some other kind of fitting also you use 90's underground?? other then on a toilet thats a big no no


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Yes ther are a lot of double wyes. But no san tees at all. As for 90. How else would you turn up for a lav?? I use long radius 90 to turn up for all lavs and urinals. It's installed exactly how it designed


----------



## Widdershins

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yes ther are a lot of double wyes. But no san tees at all. As for 90. How else would you turn up for a lav?? I use long radius 90 to turn up for all lavs and urinals. It's installed exactly how it designed


I'm allowed to use long sweep 90's up here as well, but some jurisdictions require two 45's be used for a horizontal to horizontal 90 degree change in direction on drains.


----------



## love2surf927

Widdershins said:


> I'm allowed to use long sweep 90's up here as well, but some jurisdictions require two 45's be used for a horizontal to horizontal 90 degree change in direction on drains.


What's the difference between two 45s and a long sweep?


----------



## user7551

love2surf927 said:


> What's the difference between two 45s and a long sweep?


not a damn thing lol , at least in sch 40 pvc dwv


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Here is the floor plan page. Il get pic of the iso later! It's all in like it's drawn. And I always use long radius 90s under ground except on a vent riser or the 4" 90s for the wcs Two 45 Same as lr 90. But I see why they mite want 45s


----------



## user7551

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Here is the floor plan page. Il get pic of the iso later! It's all in like it's drawn. And I always use long radius 90s under ground except on a vent riser or the 4" 90s for the wcs Two 45 Same as lr 90. But I see why they mite want 45s


You don't have to post pic's there's nothing wrong with your work , its just done different in others area .


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I understand that. I was just showing it so they can see how it's done here. I could have done it with all wyes and no double combos but it faster and less fitting with double combos


----------



## user7551

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I understand that. I was just showing it so they can see how it's done here. I could have done it with all wyes and no double combos but it faster and less fitting with double combos


The only bad thing about a double combo is that when it comes time to cleanout the fixture being feed by it , a sewer machine will pass straight through the double combo. I make my guys use double wye's then a regular 45 with at least a 6" piece of pipe.


----------



## user7551

how did the setting the carriers before the pour work out for ya . Never seen that done before.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

These are double wyes with st. 45 in them I don't see how a cable will pass across it and not down the throught. I could be wrong tho. And there are fl c.o. On the high end of the main set of branch lines so if you cross it then run threw co you would have it cleared. But a 6" pup will for sure not let a cable cross so I mite do that next time One problem with that is the first double wye is rite on the double wye in the main and barely lined ip with the wc.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

playme1979 said:


> how did the setting the carriers before the pour work out for ya . Never seen that done before.


Lol. Started on it today. Cut the carrier drop 7" from center of outlet to bottom of drop cut the PVC riser 2" BFF Set carrier square with form, with stub out slightly Falling and put a steak behind carrier about 2' back used tie wire to pull it back tight until stubb out was level ! Painted steak and wire with orange marking paint. Removed the side legs of carrier to lighten it a bit and allow for a smooth finish under the feet of the side arm to anchor to With foam arma flex around the pipe mission and carrier il have a bit of play after Crete is dry to to tweak it Aslong as no dumbas steps on the tie wire it will be ok. I don't love it this way but I'm anal. Il be watching and checking it over and over as they pour and finish Crete. Mission holds it pretty tight


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Finished all 16 carriers today. It was faster to set them before Crete pour then to block out and set after. Made a loop of tie wire and used a drop piece of steel to twist wire tight and pull back carrier till stub out was level, this method worked great to fine tune it!! I will remove studs and stub outs when they pour and put them in when the are finishing the slab and check it all again!!


----------



## user7551

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Finished all 16 carriers today. It was faster to set them before Crete pour then to block out and set after. Made a loop of tie wire and used a drop piece of steel to twist wire tight and pull back carrier till stub out was level, this method worked great to fine tune it!! I will remove studs and stub outs when they pour and put them in when the are finishing the slab and check it all again!!


keep a 2x 4 handy in case you have to smack one of the mud packers for touching one of your stubbys:yes:


----------



## PlumberJake

playme1979 said:


> keep a 2x 4 handy in case you have to smack one of the mud packers for touching one of your stubbys:yes:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

PlumberJake said:


>


O boy. Lol. Il be rite there watching the whole time!! I bet they will mess up something. But il fix it. I'm a dam perfectionist and a little OCD, it drives my coworkers nuts but the boss and gc like it !! I remember when u was an apprentice some Crete guys pissed me off and I was talking chit about them. My j man said deal with 
It and be nice to them or they mite put Crete in your pipe when your not lookin nil always remember that and try hard to respect and work with them. This crew is very cool and I know ther boss so this will be a good pour . I do bite my tounge with some just to keep from causing waves even with other trades, you never know when you will be on a different job with them and they will get payback!! And that outlook has worked well for me, most subs are happy to 
Help me cause iv helped them!! But I do have my 24" ridgid steel pipe wrench if any body gets out of line real bad.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Crete is done. This method of install was great. I stil have play in the carrier to tweak them just rite !!!


----------



## Piper34

Why all the 4" waste risers for each carrier instead of using one verticle and the remaining horizontal carriers above floor.tying them together above ground in the side inlets ,I'm sure there is a good reason looks like a lot of extra underground to me


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Like these!! I dont know but that's how it was designed. I asked the same thing when I got the prints


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Set two grease traps today. Piped one! 500gl tank 10000 lbs A little much for the sky trak but it helped.


----------



## union brother 1

Everything looks good brother......still trying to get use to seein pvc on iron...thou...nevertheless nice work


----------



## justin

What's up with that combo? Is that backwards?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

No that's a clean out and that's the start of a 300' line! It's kinda weird the grease trap flows opposite then the trunk line but that's how it drawn


----------



## justin

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No that's a clean out and that's the start of a 300' line! It's kinda weird the grease trap flows opposite then the trunk line but that's how it drawn


I got you. It just look weird with clean out on downside of trap. Then combo back.if it wasn't santee, but a 90 I wouldn't have said anything. I'm just used to seeing our traps with inlet and outlet already on same level. I see you shot up.


----------



## Mike Jessome

i have never used what you call a "combo" fitting it looks like a sanitary tee with a long sweep we use Y's with 45's


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

A combo or combination is a 45 and wye that's y it's called a combo. It combines both 45 with wye A st 45 and wye is the exact same as a combo. And yes they are like San tees but with a longer throat lol


----------



## justin

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> A combo or combination is a 45 and wye that's y it's called a combo. It combines both 45 with wye A st 45 and wye is the exact same as a combo. And yes they are like San tees but with a longer throat lol


Hey trx mech,
A natural combo is not a straight branch. It is on an angle. I don't use them. I use combination wye and 1/8th bend and make it . It gives you a straight branch. I use them because I prefab all roughs. Just saying.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

How do you see a combo is not a straight branch?? Your saying the branch won't turn 90 degrees?? I glue them together or use a combo and I pipe them all the same.


----------



## justin

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> How do you see a combo is not a straight branch?? Your saying the branch won't turn 90 degrees?? I glue them together or use a combo and I pipe them all the same.


A combo is on an angle. A comb. Eye and 1/8 is a square branch. Better for prefab. Put one up against each other. Combinations are better for vertical branch as they are not square for recommended fall. With correct fall a combo will be vertical. On a eye and 1/8 it is actually two 45 which equal a 90. I is ideal for horizontal branches. I lay them out and they are precise . Combo branches have to be pulled back to square.


----------



## MTDUNN

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Here's my office!! With radio and view of the track ! Lol


This is the first thing I build before doing anything.


----------



## MTDUNN

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> You mean a fitting a wye ?? Like a combo with out the 1/8th bend ?? Do you not use wyes underground?? I don't know if I'm getting your question correct. But around here. It's. Combo. Wye. San tee 1/8 bend or 45. 1/16 bend or 22 1/2 90 or elbow


Teewhy = combo

Sweep = long pattern = code 90

All depends where you're from. 

Sorta like fish. In NY they call it Striped Bass in Maryland, Rockfish.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Ok the old plumber roughed in the water on my Job and he had urinal stub to high and close to center and the wc stubbs low as hell But the kicker is the mop sink faucet he didn't use any dropped ear 90s and when I removed the rough in nipple he put in I could feel it move and twist a bit. I had he'll getting the new one in. He had the hold rite bracket on the front if the stud and when I pulled the nipple the fip adapter move over. I was able to get it in by putting s long screw driver through the nipple and useing it to pull the fip over and after I got it al on it leaked in the wall. I could hear and see it from above top of the chase and this is how I repaired it So the old man screwed me he knows that u use two dropped ear ells and a 2x6 when stubbing out for a utility faucet like that.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Here are the ending picks of this job I'm done and ready for final inspection. More to come


----------



## Widdershins

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I could hear and see it from above top of the chase and this is how I repaired it So the old man screwed me he knows that u use two dropped ear ells and a 2x6 when stubbing out for a utility faucet like that.


Not if you're a Production Plumber banging shiot out as fast as you can on a Piece Work basis.

I walked away from a lucrative TI job about a decade ago after the third day when I realized all of the flushometer valves were roughed in with Hold-Rites instead of drop eared fittings.

The day they made it my responsibility to make things right w/out removing tile or creating drywall patch situations was the day I walked.

I drive by that building all the time -- It's still uninhabited and tarped off.


----------



## SlickRick

Is there a vacuum relief valve we can't see behind the TET?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Yes. You can just see the edge of the top cap if you look close


----------



## Widdershins

SlickRick said:


> Is there a vacuum relief valve we can't see behind the TET?


Good eye.


----------



## SlickRick

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yes. You can just see the edge of the top cap if you look close


I thought I saw a little piece of the black top.


----------



## fightnews

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I understand that. I was just showing it so they can see how it's done here. I could have done it with all wyes and no double combos but it faster and less fitting with double combos


We would have came up with 1 drain and used horizontal carriers for those toilets.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I would too. Great minds think a like but an engineer drew the schematics need I say more??


----------



## pilot light

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I would too. Great minds think a like but an engineer drew the schematics need I say more??


 It is Spec! :thumbsup:


----------



## fightnews

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I would too. Great minds think a like but an engineer drew the schematics need I say more??


Interesting I thought for a minute that was standard to your area. It's nota particularly bad thing just different. The only thing Is he's not saving space because u still need the chase wall to cover the carriers. Wonder what his reasoning is? It's really not a bad way. Did you find it easier?

This is why I like this site, It keeps you sharp on things like this.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Not easier at all. The carriers where set before the pour and they wer a pita. I'd rather tie them in the chase


----------



## evan

First of all GREAT LOOKING WORK!!! I also like that pretty A.O. Smith water heater. Secondly, has anybodies inspector ever hit them for having their vac breaker "on a pole"? I used to do it just like you have in your pic until an inspector from one of our pickier AHJ's said " that dog won't hunt". He made me 90 up, hit a tee with a short stub for the vacuum relief valve, and then drop back down to hit the inlet on the water heater. Anybody else have to do it like that? sometimes a PITA


----------



## cbeck

Looks great man :yes:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

evan said:


> First of all GREAT LOOKING WORK!!! I also like that pretty A.O. Smith water heater. Secondly, has anybodies inspector ever hit them for having their vac breaker "on a pole"? I used to do it just like you have in your pic until an inspector from one of our pickier AHJ's said " that dog won't hunt". He made me 90 up, hit a tee with a short stub for the vacuum relief valve, and then drop back down to hit the inlet on the water heater. Anybody else have to do it like that? sometimes a PITA


Yes that's the correct way and the best way. But not enforced around here. And on this little hot water system I decided it would be better on a pole and not much need to 90 up But on a big unit I would 90 up


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Here's a revent. What fun


----------



## Titan Plumbing

At first I thought...Hey you put in the roof drain backwards...LOL

As always, looks good!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Titan Plumbing said:


> At first I thought...Hey you put in the roof drain backwards...LOL
> 
> As always, looks good!


Thanks!!! but it's a floor drain in the restroom in press box I hope it's ok without purple primer !!! Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Add and Bump I guess. Throwing out old pics on phone and I want to add a few first. Some stack out and water. I didn't do all the water but I think I did this. Looking threw the thread was weird. Seems like so long ago but it was in march 
Iv learned a lot since then. If you havnt looked in this thread Thers lots of pics.


----------



## Plumberman911

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Thanks!!! but it's a floor drain in the restroom in press box I hope it's ok without purple primer !!! Lol


 Nice dry fit job. One day your boss may let you play with the glue and PRIMER


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Look at the whole thread start on page one. You know that number. 1 ???UNO ?? Lmao. Dam newbie !!!


----------



## Plumberman911

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Look at the whole thread start on page one. You know that number. 1 ???UNO ?? Lmao. Dam newbie !!!


 Ok :cowboy:. Best I can tell I went through all 12 pgs. I like the arma flex for riser protection through the concrete. Cool idea. I use foil back or bubble wrap. Yours is clean not bulky and does the job. One thing I didn't get. But again great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

What did you not get??? Y'all use bubble wrap ?? Where do you get that ??


----------



## Plumberman911

get it ( bubble wrap ) at blowes or their friends store. its easy to remove. Think it was page 6. there was a concrete tank with a 3" riser had a 3" tee, side of tee went to a combo which turned back even with tank. but the tee is standing up right. so tee would drain down the combo went the other direction. ?? but the job looked sweet


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

That's a 4" San tee. It's a grease interceptor with baffles and all. Flow comes out and up to tee then to combo and down the line Here's a bad sketch of how I remember it. I'm not sure if I got it rite. Engineer drew its design. It was wired to me but I don't do many interceptors


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

.......


----------



## Plumberman911

Oh, makes since now, just hadn't seen it done here. pretty cool. nice job


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Thanks. U see the wheels on the sky lift holding that thing ??? About 1 1/2' off the ground. Heavy as hell


----------



## Plumberman911

ya didn't put it together but dang that was heavy.

I got the fixtures set in tishamingo that is 2 hrs away. sucked because the first trip. gc supplied 2 sinks which took the 2" basket strainers. didn't have any. the 3rd sink wrong size> called out on print. so I had my wife pick stuff up for me. go back next day. I got there working cant find 3 hole faucet. had to drive hour one way to get faucet new years day. but its done just lack the long azz sewer if they ever decide


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

U didn't do the sewer yet. $$?? Prob??


----------



## Plumberman911

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> U didn't do the sewer yet. $$?? Prob??


 No they're still waiting on boring guy to pull the sewer under the parking lot so we can get our starting depth, I still have to dig up the main to see how deep we are. So we can figure if theres enough fall. so Bore guy is holding us up. Its being occupied 1-15. im over booked every day. So they maybe screwed


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Why do you say he is boring ??? Do his jokes suck?? Does he dress in all gray?? What's so boring about him??? Lmao. I need sleep s&x and 
Some nicotine Not exactly in that order tho !!


----------



## Plumberman911

I got ya covered on the latter. picked up the pace to help u out


----------



## Relic

Really nice work. Man the concrete guys are gunna break the hell out of some of those stub ups. Never fails, I keep plenty of couplings and invoice tickets around on the day of pouring slab.


----------



## Cipp-pro

Bump. Lots of pics in this old thread


----------



## Michaelcookplum

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Add and Bump I guess. Throwing out old pics on phone and I want to add a few first. Some stack out and water. I didn't do all the water but I think I did this. Looking threw the thread was weird. Seems like so long ago but it was in march
> Iv learned a lot since then. If you havnt looked in this thread Thers lots of pics.




What are those black poles bolted to the ground for? Looks like some sort of mounting brace? What's it for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cipp-pro

Michaelcookplum said:


> What are those black poles bolted to the ground for? Looks like some sort of mounting brace? What's it for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These ??? They lav carriers. They receive the carrier arms on stack out. Also have urinal carriers as well


----------



## wyrickmech

Where the hell is all the rocks? Doesn't anybody in Texas have rocks?


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Cipp-pro said:


> These ??? They lav carriers. They receive the carrier arms on stack out. Also have urinal carriers as well




Yes those. Never seen them before. Only seen toilet carriers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrickmech

Michaelcookplum said:


> Yes those. Never seen them before. Only seen toilet carriers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When installing a wall hung anything there is always a Carrier. Handy hacks like to use lag screws.


----------



## rwh

I never get to do it anymore, but I love setting carriers!


----------



## Cipp-pro

Yes carriers even more so chair carriers are always fun. Haven't done any in a while tho


----------



## Cipp-pro

Red dirt around here. Not much rock. Up north in the panhandle thers rock


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Michaelcookplum said:


> Yes those. Never seen them before. Only seen toilet carriers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Handicapped sinks use the carriers for those long sinks that stick out like 2 ft from the wall as they have to hold the sink and weight of someone leaning on them..always fun mounting them in the wall..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

wyrickmech said:


> Where the hell is all the rocks? Doesn't anybody in Texas have rocks?


LOL..on long island we are all sand, but I had a house todo and the foundation was set on pilings, well all the cut offs 3 or 4 feet long they just buried in the basement..after wasting a few hours digging one up, I told the contractor its now his job the get ride of all the cutoffs , im not wasting days trying to do it or he pays me to get a backhoe to dig them all out...he had the piling guy come back to remove..WTF was the piling guy thinking.....
when I got my place upstate..you dont even use a shovel, pick axe or backhoe to get anywhere with hardpan and the rocks..I tried a shovel,,couldnt even get it half way down in the ground...


----------

